# Canada needs own medal to honour citizens' service in Far North



## gwp (11 Sep 2008)

While there is the ALERT bar to the SSM, this proposal is notable.

PUBLICATION: 	Edmonton Journal
DATE:        	2008.09.11
EDITION:     	Final
SECTION:     	Letters
PAGE:        	A19
COLUMN:      	Guest Column
BYLINE:      	Austin Mardon
SOURCE:      	Freelance
________________________________________
Canada needs own medal to honour citizens' service in Far North
________________________________________
I was privileged to be a member of a National Science Foundation/NASA research mission to Antarctica in 1986. In my two months of service, I came within 170 kilometres of the South Pole, on the same plateau that took the lives of Captain Robert Scott and his party in 1912. I came closer to the pole that year than any other Canadian in the field. 
During that time, I was stunned by the sheer physical endurance it takes to work in that type of harsh climate. When I was preparing to deploy to Antarctica, I was warned that the chance was great that I would return with permanent disabilities. They were right. 
On out-processing in New Zealand, the doctors told me the frostbite damage to my feet would likely require their amputation by the time I turned 40. The cold air on the polar plateau seared my lungs. 
At the completion of my tour in Antarctica, I was awarded the U.S. Navy's Antarctic Service Medal, primarily because the Canadian government doesn't presently award any type of polar service medal. 
The original polar medal was first awarded by the Queen in 1847 http://www.medals.org.uk/united-kingdom/united-kingdom086.htm to the men searching for Sir John Franklin's expedition to find the Northwest Passage. Before 1968, the British Polar Medal was awarded to all who participated in any Polar expedition endorsed by the government of any Commonwealth country. 
Today, the British Polar Medal is only awarded to selected British individuals "for extreme human endeavour against the appalling weather and conditions that exist in the Arctic and Antarctic." The Government of Australia has since replaced the British Polar Medal with its own Australian Antarctic Medal, and on Sept. 1, 2006 the New Zealand Antarctic Medal was also instituted. 
It continues to seem strange to me that our great country, whose northern border is on the Arctic Sea, doesn't recognize its citizens' service in these harsh environs. 
At a time when Arctic sovereignty is a front-page story, it would seem past time to catch up to our Commonwealth family. Many other world powers have instituted a system of civilian and military honours to recognize scientific, government and military service done in the polar regions, most importantly, the United States and Russia. 
Canada is the only member of the Commonwealth with polar interests that does not recognize the service of its citizens in this increasingly important realm. As our sovereignty over our Northern border is contested by other countries, it is difficult to understand why we do not consider service in those regions worthy of honour. A Canadian medal to match those instituted by our Commonwealth brethren, with a picture of our northern boundaries, would be a visible commitment for the rest of the world to see that we acknowledge the importance of these regions, and our not yielding subservience to any nation. 
Even if all parties can't agree on the cause of the rapid sea ice melt in the Northwest Passage, it is obvious to all that the Arctic region is quickly becoming a new final frontier. Other countries are salivating at the prospect of new markets, new mineral discoveries, and of course oil-drilling opportunities. 
How we defend the Arctic and how we support and defend those brave and hearty enough to serve there, is going to be a very visible indication of our intentions and our sovereignty. I have presented this proposal for a new medal to the Governor General for consideration by the honours committee. 
Austin Mardon is a member of the Order of Canada, and has participated in research expeditions to both Antarctica and our Arctic. He served in the Canadian reserves in his youth


----------



## T.I.M. (11 Sep 2008)

Eeeeeehhhh, not sold on this.  I mean, JTFN is just another domestic command, but with fantastic scenery and better pay.

I have a Ranger sweater and CFNA and JTFN T-Shirts as souvenirs, and I'm good with that.  Let's keep our medals to those that matter.


----------



## Zoomie (11 Sep 2008)

T.I.M. said:
			
		

> I mean, JTFN is just another domestic command, but with fantastic scenery and better pay.



Yellowknife is most definately not the Arctic by any means.  Fly another 8 hours north and you are closer to that goal.  

This author obviously does not know about the SSM (Alert) for serving CF personel in CFS Alert/Eureka.  As to civilians receiving medals for service in harsh climates, I don't believe we have any such mechanism in place (except for acts of bravery).


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Sep 2008)

I know two Brits (and one Canadian who was the first Canadian to trek to the South Pole with a Brit expedition) with the Polar Medal. They all received them for extraordinary efforts at pushing the envelope of scientific research in polar climates. E.g., they worked, hauled and starved themselves almost to death over a period of years while doing scientific experiments on themselves and the environment. The only thing the Canadian (Gareth Wood) received from Canada was a cheesy letter from the Premier of BC saying 'thanks buddy', and only after a bunch of people launched a campaign to get him some home country recognition on his behalf.

I think that Canadians doing the same thing should be given a medal of some kind. The Order of Canada, for example, would be fine by me for poor old Gareth.

I just think that most Canadians consider the arctic, and other cold places, just part of our backyard and nothing too special. We also tend to think that anyone manhauling a 400lb sled 900 miles is crazy "Why not go by skidoo/BV206?" and therefore probably not worth the recognition.

Doesn't anyone else think it's weird that more Europeans and Asians than Canadians have walked to the North/ South Poles? I do...

Anyways, there should be a medal of some kind. And it should come with a lifetime supply of pocket warmers!


----------



## gwp (11 Sep 2008)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> This author obviously does not know about the SSM (Alert) for serving CF personel in CFS Alert/Eureka.  As to civilians receiving medals for service in harsh climates, I don't believe we have any such mechanism in place (except for acts of bravery).


The Gulf War Medal, General Service Medal, Meritorious Service Cross and Medal are among many awards available to civilians. Few awards are restricted to military pers.


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Sep 2008)

Australia has had a medal for service in the 'south pole'.

For CF Mbrs, does not the SSM have this covered for Alert.

I am sure there is nothing 'civvy' wise. 


OWDU


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Sep 2008)

Special Service Medal (SSM) website:

*BAR(S)*

The medal is issued only with a bar representing the particular special service. The bars awarded to date are:

*2. ALERT*

(Authorized by PC 1995-2003)
An aggregate of 180 days of honourable service on the posted strength of Canadian Forces Station (CFS) Alert, or of honourable service with a military force operationally deployed to or at CFS Alert, since it began its operation on 01 September 1958 and still continuing. Units deployed at CFS Alert include such detachments as aircrew flying into the station for re-supply missions.


*6. RANGER*

(Authorized by PC 1999-1742).
An aggregate of four years of honourable service as a Canadian Ranger, performing the duties of providing a military presence in support of Canadian sovereignty including reporting unusual activities, collecting local data of significance to support military operations, providing local expertise, assistance and advice, as guide and advisor, in search and rescue activities, and completion of a minimum of three Ranger Patrol Exercises, within Canada or its territorial and contiguous waters since 1947.


----------



## Scot57 (11 Sep 2008)

FYI. The article in the journal was accompanied by a photo of Mr. Mardon. He was wearing the Order of Canada plus, three medals. It's a black and white photo, however, one of the medals was definately the 125. 

Is the Order of Canada and the 125, recognition for his accomplishments in the far north ?


----------



## dapaterson (11 Sep 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I just think that most Canadians consider the arctic, and other cold places, just part of our backyard and nothing too special. We also tend to think that anyone manhauling a 400lb sled 900 miles is crazy "Why not go by skidoo/BV206?" and therefore probably not worth the recognition.
> 
> Doesn't anyone else think it's weird that more Europeans and Asians than Canadians have walked to the North/ South Poles? I do...



I figure it just means we have more common sense.


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Sep 2008)

Here's a little more about Mardon:

http://www.wcr.ab.ca/news/2007/0326/order032607.shtml
http://www.austinmardon.org/


----------



## geo (11 Sep 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Special Service Medal (SSM) website:
> 
> *BAR(S)*
> 
> ...



Medal awarded to RANGERS and RANGERS alone.  Regs and reservists working in support of Ranger ops are not entitled to the SSM with "ranger" bar


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Sep 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Medal awarded to RANGERS and RANGERS alone.  Regs and reservists working in support of Ranger ops are not entitled to the SSM with "ranger" bar



Thats the way I read it too  ;D


----------



## geo (11 Sep 2008)

Regs & Res working with the Rangers would contend that they are entitled .... but....


----------



## R933ex (11 Sep 2008)

Having spent 9 years up here 5 of them with the CF and having been a part of several Ranger patrols and other fun adventures, (mostly north of 70) my thoughts are we dont need it.


----------



## NCRCrow (11 Sep 2008)

OP HURRICANE deserves some formal recognition!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Sep 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> OP HURRICANE deserves some formal recognition!



Which one?  Door #1 or Door #2?   8)


----------



## NCRCrow (11 Sep 2008)

I was Door 1 and did more work (physical labour) in 96 days then I have my total career. Infantry & Navy included.

Highlight of my career, definitely deserves some kind of recognition.

OP HURRICANE 99


----------



## EW (11 Sep 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> I was Door 1 and did more work (physical labour) in 96 days then I have my total career. Infantry & Navy included.
> 
> Highlight of my career, definitely deserves some kind of recognition.
> 
> OP HURRICANE 99



I sympathize with you, my wife is ATIS, and deployed out of Leitrim for a number of years on Hurricane.  She also did 3-months at Alert. Both Hurricane and standard Alert time counted towards her SSM.  She was up there when they were crating up all the barrels from the 30-40 years of not being eco-friendly.  Since you can only get so much heavy equipment into Eureka and Alert, there was a considerable amount of physical brawn required. Not a task for those adverse to hard physical labour.

By coincidence, this week is the 50th anniversary of SIGINT operations at Alert.  Celebrations/ceremonies at Leitrim Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.  Over 820 people formerly registered for the meet and greet at the mess/gym/weight room/every empty room available, tomorrow night.  If you own a cab I highly recommend hanging around Leitrim Road between 0200-0600 on Saturday morning.

http://alert.leitrimmess.com/ceremony.htm


----------



## T.I.M. (12 Sep 2008)

R933ex said:
			
		

> Having spent 9 years up here 5 of them with the CF and having been a part of several Ranger patrols and other fun adventures, (mostly north of 70) my thoughts are we dont need it.



. . . Although for those you forced to travel the Arctic via Twotter there maybe should be some form of "sacrifice" medal.


----------



## armyvern (12 Sep 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> OP HURRICANE deserves some formal recognition!



Like pers who participate in Op Boxtop, Op Hurricane time counts towards the SSM (Alert). Read the criteria. Get 180 days up there ... _then_ start whining _if _ you don't then have the "Alert" bar.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2008)

You know darn well, the next cry for a medal for hardship is going to come from those posted to isolated places that are over an hour from a major metropolitan area.  You will be able to get a medal for being posted to Petawawa.  I would imagine that criteria would have to include some sort of timeframe, say like you were posted to Pet for ten years or more, and make it accumulative, so that if you were posted there more than once, you would still qualify.  Of course places like Wainwright would have to have "With Bar" stipulations also.  Gagetown wouldn't qualify, as Fredericton, being the Capital of the Province, would qualify as a major metropolitan area.  Gander, Goose Bay, Cold Lake and Bagotville would ensure that most Air Element personnel would earn a medal, other than a CD.

The CF is a hard job, but someone has to do it, so let's get the recognition that we deserve.     :




Could someone figure out a way to issue me a larger chest onto which to put all these new medals?


----------



## geo (12 Sep 2008)

Umm Georege,
WRT Gagetown & Valcartier... can we accumulate all the time stuck in traffic jams... once you have accumulated the equivalent of 180 days in time (hours) you get your "with BAR" >


----------



## Edward Campbell (12 Sep 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> OP HURRICANE deserves some formal recognition!




You’re right. Everyone associated with _Hurricane_ – those who conceived and designed it in the 1970s, those who installed it in the 1980s and those who have _sustained_ it, year after year, ever since, and who continue to do so – deserve an “attaboy.”

.

.

.

.

.

Oh, wait a sec, we all got ours, month after month, year after year - grateful Canadians deposited our pay cheques into our accounts. 

Rest assured, HFXCrow, your hard work – and yes, I know it was hard – was and still is valued.

Maybe those working hard, doing Op Hurricane or a whole hockey sock full of tough but little known and largely unrecognized tasks, do not get enough recognition, *but* another medal, this one for working hard in _interesting_ places? I don’t think so.

I recall the debates surrounding the Special Service Medal; I especially recall the intense ‘lobbying’ to get the ALERT bar. I can tell you that it was not an easy ‘sell’ – not even in the SIGINT community. If “service performed under exceptional circumstances” applied to the “beer and bratwurst brigade,” it was agued, then, certainly, isolation, long shifts, honey bucket duty and excruciating boredom ought to qualify. And, for a goodly time, Alert was (still is?) a high value, high priority target.

I never objected to the Special Service Medal for NATO service: it, like Pakistan, was classical, _Pearsonian_ peacekeeping of the first order but, because there was no baby-blue beret there was no recognition’ either, even though it was ‘guns loaded’ operational service. I came on board for ALERT because it IS an *operational* ‘tour’ – even if seven out of eight people are there to support the tiny handful of people needed for the ‘operational’ task a hand.

And George Wallace is right. What’s next: a medal (in arrears) for service in CFS Armstrong? That was *operational* duty, too.

It has to stop somewhere. We all have to recognize that, now and again, we you serving members will have to do some bloody hard work in some pretty austere places and you will not, *should not* get medals or ribbons or other _geegaws_ for it – you may not even get the “attaboy” that ought to be awarded for a job well done.

Perhaps there should be a way, other than another ‘special service’ medal, to recognize ‘work’ done under arduous conditions. I don't know what it is.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Umm Georege,
> WRT Gagetown & Valcartier... can we accumulate all the time stuck in traffic jams... once you have accumulated the equivalent of 180 days in time (hours) you get your "with BAR" >



No.  However, we can then start a Petition for pers posted to major metropolitan areas who have to endure such hardships.  Think of all the people in Ottawa, with only a CD on their chests, who would qualify for a medal for all the hours that they have to spend riding on OC Transpo.   ;D


----------



## NCRCrow (12 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the “attaboy.” 

and yes Vern, I can read

Hope you and GW aren't wearing your Canada 125's


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> Hope you and GW aren't wearing your Canada 125's



Can we still get those?  I don't have one.

And what else don't I have and can ask for......Let's see....Ah!....... the Queen Elizabeth II Silver Jubilee Medal   :-\  


Guess I'll have to wait a bit for the Canada 150 medal.    >        2007 has passed and no mention or thought of that one.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (12 Sep 2008)

The piece quoted in the opening post refers to the Polar Medal (and was mentioned in other posts).  While at one time the Polar Medal was available to Canadians for "Canadian" ventures, this changed when we adopted a distinct Canadian honours sytem.  Probably the most famous of these Canadian ventures was the voyage of the St. Roch, for which all the crew received the Polar Medal.  Another Canadian recipient (but on a British expedition) of the Polar Medal (and the George Cross for actions in Antarctica) is Col Dick Butson (Hooray RCAMC/CFMS).  

But even the Polar Medal was/is not given to everyone who simply spends time in the frozen north/south.  Most recepients of the Polar Medal were/are not in military or naval service.  While it is worn in an order of precedence following campaign medals (it is not given as for a "campaign" , i.e. 'being there') and before long service and good conduct medals (it is not given for a period of "service"), it falls into neither category but is a separate category since there are/were more than one Polar Medal.  The Polar Medal is not awarded just for showing up and staying there, the expectation is that the recipient makes a significant contribution. It would seem that there now are sufficient honours in the Canadian system to recognize anyone who makes a significant contribution to the exploration of our North (true, strong and free).  All it takes is for someone to nominate those who they feel are worthy.  This is often the stumbling block, most people seem to think that those who receive honours have their names pulled from a hat and that nominations originate from the government.  While living and working in the high arctic is difficult, the situation has changed considerably from the days of the first Polar Medals when those who set off in search of Franklin (or later the crew of the St. Roch) faced the same threat of never returning.  Nowadays, you can be a tourist and take a luxury cruise to the North Pole.

This description of the (British) Polar Medal is from the website of a recipient of the medal.  _(I was unable to find a link on any official British crown or government site.)_
http://www.gm0hcq.com/polar_medal.htm


> Presented by the reigning monarch, the polar medal was instituted in 1904 for members of Captain Scott's first expedition to the Antarctic. It was struck in both bronze and silver until 1939, when the award of the bronze medal was discontinued.
> 
> Initially a minimum period of service in the Antarctic of at least 12 months was required and emphasis was placed on service in support of the team effort in the harsh weather and dangerous conditions encountered, as well as on individual effort. The award was made on the recommendation of the Admiralty, or in the case of Commonwealth countries, by the appropriate Minister of State.
> 
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Sep 2008)

Good information.

So, let's say that a guy was the first Canadian to walk to the South Pole as part of the first ever 'unsupported' expedition e.g., they took all their own supplies with them in sleds vs. relying on a system of 'depots' and aircraft to resupply them.

What kind of Canadain award would that be worth do you think?


----------



## aesop081 (12 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> would ensure that most Air Element personnel would earn a medal, other than a CD.



 :

You are well behind the times George. Take a walk around an AF unit on parade these days. You see lots of GCS/GCMs , UN tour medals, Bosnia medal of various incarnations, Kosovo medals, etc, etc........


----------



## Blackadder1916 (12 Sep 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Good information.
> 
> So, let's say that a guy was the first Canadian to walk to the South Pole as part of the first ever 'unsupported' expedition e.g., they took all their own supplies with them in sleds vs. relying on a system of 'depots' and aircraft to resupply them.
> 
> What kind of Canadain award would that be worth do you think?



http://www.gg.ca/honours/decorations/msd/index_e.asp


> Meritorious Service Cross  Civil Division
> Post-nominal: M.S.C.
> 
> Recognizes: a deed or an activity that has been performed in an outstandingly professional manner, or with uncommonly high standards; the activity is often innovative, sets an example for others to follow, improves the quality of life of a community and brings considerable benefit or honour to Canada
> ...



There could be discussion whether such an adventure by a Canadian on an expedition (sponsored?) by another nation would meet the criteria of "improves the quality of life of a community" but there is precedent.  I would equate such Antarctic adventures to climbing Mount Everest (_should there also be a separate medal for that specific adventure_).

http://www.gg.ca/honours/search-recherche/honours-desc.asp?lang=e&TypeID=msd&id=8544


> May 25, 1998
> 
> Sharon Wood, M.S.M., Canmore, Alta.
> Meritorious Service Medal (civil division)​
> An unassuming individual, Sharon Wood has excelled in the male-dominated world of mountain climbing. She is the first North American woman to reach the 8,848-meter summit of Mount Everest and the first woman to become a Canadian Climbing Guide. Her achievements have gained her admiration in the elite International Association of Mountain Guides. Ms. Wood continues to share her experience through public speaking, encouraging Canadians to strive for their own personal "Mount Everest".


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Sep 2008)

Excellent suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## R933ex (13 Sep 2008)

Ya good point T.I.M They dont call it death by twin otter for nothing!


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Sep 2008)

R933ex said:
			
		

> Ya good point T.I.M They dont call it death by twin otter for nothing!



 I dunno, this looks pretty safe (if you're Mad Max)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF9Xzdp6zVc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFYGGP8WquM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZaW9Cs4LgE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4HCxM2hhzg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS0-5WVIHMM&feature=related


----------



## armyvern (14 Sep 2008)

Nothing wrong with travelling by Twin Otter; I enjoyed every trip to and fro between Alert & Eureka.

Grab some caffeine, bundle up, sit back (if you can push the Boxtop/Hurricane crap far enough away from your head) and simply think of warmer places to be. Disembark plane, thank pilot for getting you there so that he's in a good mood to get you back after you've tossed all the goodies at the suppie getting shafted to stay in Eureka during Hurricane. Then simply ... run away, lest they find you for the next trip too.


----------



## WrenchBender (14 Sep 2008)

R933ex said:
			
		

> They dont call it death by twin otter for nothing!


Quit picking on TWA (teenie weenie airlines). They may be slow and noisy and cold and uncomfortable but they do get you there in the end.
I had some good times on the Twotter and went to some awesome places. I still think it's the most versatile A/C in our current inventory. Anyone on hurricane will remember the daily grocery run from downtown (alert).

WrenchBender


----------



## geo (14 Sep 2008)

Twins & single Otters & the great Beaver... all great aircraft that opened up the great white north.
Pert much all communities get reliable daily or bi weekly air service.... The aircraft designers deserved a medal of excellence.

But, going back to the original topic, traveling up north has become a relatively commonplace event & I do not believe there is a need for any Honours & Awards to be associated with the act.


----------



## R933ex (14 Sep 2008)

I kid because I care. Actually I would say that the Twin is probably the most effective tool in the airforce armoury for operating in the North. And I would never dis any of the crew..However I am scared by 100 hrs of flight time in 13 days as a spotter in one of the beasts back in 2000 so there you go. 

And again as per the medal its a different time now. You know the challenges, the adventure and the inherit dangers that warranted a medal back in the days don't exist any more. Yes working a Boxtop or Alert Tour or Hurricane or even a Nanook offer a tough working environment but to compare it to the great explorers or even the silly people who ski unsupported to the pole because they can....

my 2 cents
cheers


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Sep 2008)

Viking Air, in Sidney, has secured world wide rights to build the Twin Otter again. They're in 'boom' mode and are desperate for staff. Might be a good option for any manufacturers out of work right now back east.

http://www.vikingair.com/


----------



## jranrose (23 Jun 2015)

There you go!!
Governor General Announces the Creation of the Polar Medal. 
https://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=16121&lan=eng


----------



## Rheostatic (24 Jun 2015)

And the design is published here: http://gg.ca/document.aspx?id=16120&lan=eng


----------



## torg003 (25 Jun 2015)

I wonder if this will mean the end of the ALERT (and possibly RANGER) bars to the SSM?  It would seem possible as you would think all arctic related service would go towards the new Polar Medal.  Maybe not, but considering the loss of bars due to CPSM and OSM-HUM, it is possible.


----------



## Stoker (25 Jun 2015)

torg003 said:
			
		

> I wonder if this will mean the end of the ALERT (and possibly RANGER) bars to the SSM?  It would seem possible as you would think all arctic related service would go towards the new Polar Medal.  Maybe not, but considering the loss of bars due to CPSM and OSM-HUM, it is possible.



Looks like you have to be nominated for it and not have a qualifying time period serving up North.


----------



## Privateer (25 Jun 2015)

I assumed that these are just to hand out to the people who found HMS Erebus, in a good-news arctic sovereignty photo-op just before the next election writ drops.

Sorry, got a case of the cynicals today.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jun 2015)

It doesn't look like anything that would be awarded to anyone in the CAF for deployments to Alert, nor the Arctic (North of 60) regions on Operations.  To me, the wording makes it sound more like a "Civilian Award" for 'long term' contributions to northern culture and improvements to the North.


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Jun 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It doesn't look like anything that would be awarded to anyone in the CAF for deployments to Alert, nor the Arctic (North of 60) regions on Operations.  To me, the wording makes it sound more like a "Civilian Award" for 'long term' contributions to northern culture and improvements to the North.



I'm sure Harper did it so that he can award himself one.  ;D


----------



## torg003 (26 Jun 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It doesn't look like anything that would be awarded to anyone in the CAF for deployments to Alert, nor the Arctic (North of 60) regions on Operations.  To me, the wording makes it sound more like a "Civilian Award" for 'long term' contributions to northern culture and improvements to the North.



It also says, "It will also honour those individuals who have withstood the rigours of the polar climate to make significant contributions to polar exploration and knowledge, scientific research, and the securement of Canada’s Northern sovereignty."
So does sound like it should be made available to CAF members deployed in the Arctic as that seems to me to be the very definition of "securement of Canada's Northern sovereignty", but time will tell.  The part about contributions to northern culture and improvements to the North were the requirements for the Northern Medal (which was actually a medallion), which the Polar medal replaces, so they just kept that aspect of it and added the other part about exploration, research, and sovereignty to make it more like the original Polar medals.  It will be interesting to see what the actual requirements will be for any CAF members getting this award.


----------



## shootemup604 (4 Jul 2015)

Most Canadian Rangers will get another addition to their rack?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Jul 2015)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I'm sure Harper did it so that he can award himself one.  ;D



Looks like the Chief is seething, wanting to tell the PM to get his hands out of his pockets. ;D


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (5 Jul 2015)

I have always liked that picture, though.

As there is no hint as to the existence of the rest of the berg, it looks like they are all on an ever and rapidly vanishing piece of ice melting under their feet and trying to figure out who will be the last one on it as it melts.  ;D


----------



## eliminator (7 Jul 2015)

First recipients announced here:

http://www.newswire.ca/en/story/1566597/media-advisory-inaugural-presentation-ceremony-of-the-polar-medal-in-whitehorse

And more info here:

http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=16120&lan=eng


----------



## Privateer (9 Jul 2015)

eliminator said:
			
		

> First recipients announced here:
> 
> http://www.newswire.ca/en/story/1566597/media-advisory-inaugural-presentation-ceremony-of-the-polar-medal-in-whitehorse
> 
> ...



Called it.


----------



## torg003 (9 Jul 2015)

The description in the link to the GG's website seems to have omitted the part about protecting sovereignty.  I guess that means not likely to go CAF personnel.  Maybe the military should come out with an Arctic Service Medal recognising service in the arctic protecting Canada's northern sovereignty.  (not likely to happen, but it's a thought).


----------



## Stoker (9 Jul 2015)

torg003 said:
			
		

> The description in the link to the GG's website seems to have omitted the part about protecting sovereignty.  I guess that means not likely to go CAF personnel.  Maybe the military should come out with an Arctic Service Medal recognising service in the arctic protecting Canada's northern sovereignty.  (not likely to happen, but it's a thought).



I checked and its still there.  "It also honours those individuals who have withstood the rigours of the polar climate to make significant contributions to polar exploration and knowledge, scientific research, and the securement of Canada’s northern sovereignty." http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=16120&lan=eng


----------

